# New to Warhammer



## Strig (Apr 27, 2010)

Greetings fellow gamers,

I have recently started to take an interest in WFB at my local comic shop. I have played the Lotr battle game, as well as Mechwarrior awhile back but I am in no way a veteran of miniature games, had to take too many breaks. 

But now I will be starting a new job and my free time will be more and I have decided to pick up WFB. It took me awhile to find an online community that supports Warhammer that appealed to me and I think this is it.

I have gathered from the forums here, and my comic shop, that I should wait to buy the rules until the new set comes out, so that is what I will do. Until then I think the Vampire Counts are going to be my army, as we do open gaming, the ultra competitors are not that bad around me. (Iam not sure if VC is good for tournaments, but I love the models)

Other than the stickies on this site, does anyone have any other things I should look into? I haven't started thinking about an army list yet, as I haven't bought the VC rule book. I am still feeling my way through WFB and any additional input would be great.

Thanks for having me aboard the forums and I hope to be able to offer good input and tips as soon as I can.

- Strig


----------



## Sparros (Oct 13, 2009)

Well the first thing I can say is welcome to Heresy and WFB as a whole :victory:

Secondly, a brand new edition of Warhammer (8th Edition) is due out in July so I would personally hold off buying the rules until they release the new version. But saying that, that gives you time to get your first army together 

Buying the Army Book for Vampire Counts is probably your first stop and then go on from there.


----------



## Strig (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks Sparros!

I think thats what I will grab, the VC book first. 

I have been doing forum searchs for Vampire threads, and alot of them involve choosing the right equipment for my vamps (like the De Noigrt, I knows that not spelled right sorry hehe) is the information on all these special things in the VC book? or are they in the rules book?

When the new rules come out does that mean playing as VC (or any army) will change drastically?

Or are the army rules going to say the same no matter the rules edition? Because from what I have read so far the VC fit me really well with good magic and close combat. I just hope that when the new rules come out my VC guys turn into shootys hehe.

Thanks again for the welcome!

- Strig


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

The information about how you can arm your models and so is in the Vampire Counts book.
To make an easy description of what rules that are found where:
The Rulebook contains the set of rules which dictates how you play the game, in which order things happen and so on. 
The Vampire Counts Armybook contains all rules for the specific army Vampire Counts, so army special rules, rules for the units Vampire Counts have available, the armylist (which you use to create and arm your army for games) and so on.

Regarding how much the new rules will change the game its only speculation so far. The only definite thing is that 8th edition WHFB is released 10th July. Exactly what that means for the game is too early to say, GW is currently quite good at keeping the rumours at bay, give it a month or so and more accurate things should start showing up


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

Usually the new rulebook will not drastically change the way an army is played, but might make them more or less competitive. That being said I would suggest getting the VC codex, give it a read through and if you enjoy it start off with a battalion box plus one vampire model.


----------

